

Don't let your iOS developer license expire - lancewiggs
http://lancewiggs.com/2011/02/09/dont-let-your-apple-developer-license-expire/

======
fader
The only thing here that's surprising to me is that there are still people
left who don't expect Apple to be totally indifferent (at best) toward
developers on their platform.

------
allwein
I don't really see the point of this article. They didn't renew their annual
membership and so they're membership ceased after the expiration date. Works
the same way at my local gym.

